# Milestones



## A novice (Apr 29, 2009)

Milestones Today
aCid888* passes 2,000
Jizzler passes 200

Members Joining Today
Jizzler joins as new
Members Leaving Today
123bob departed to XS

Users Returning Work : 31/48 (64.58%)
Points per user yesterday : 4,934

*Project Rank 272*


----------



## A novice (Apr 30, 2009)

Milestones Today
Fitseries3 passes 40,000
Jizzler passes 1,000
WhiteLotus passes 100

Members Joining Today
WhiteLotus joins as new

Users Returning Work : 28/46 (60.87%)
Points per user yesterday : 4,351

*Team Project Rank 265*


----------



## 123bob (Apr 30, 2009)

WOOT!, crunch on folks!  Congrats on the milestones.  And welcome to the team WL.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 30, 2009)

123bob said:


> WOOT!, crunch on folks!  Congrats on the milestones.  And welcome to the team WL.



HUZZAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## A novice (May 1, 2009)

Milestones Today
Fitseries3 passes 40,000
tjwo94 passes 10,000
carladalton01 passes 1,000
Jizzler passes 1,000
WhiteLotus passes 200


Members Joining Today
Blue Bird joins from RedRaider Technology
WhiteLotus joins as new


Users Returning Work : 32/47 (68.09%)
Points per user yesterday : 4,215


*Team Project Rank 264*
Blue Bird
WhiteLotus
 welcome Thanks for joining the team. 
Blue Bird it's nice to crunch together again.


----------



## mike047 (May 1, 2009)

A novice said:


> Milestones Today
> Fitseries3 passes 40,000
> tjwo94 passes 10,000
> carladalton01 passes 1,000
> ...



I'll help out more tomorrow, I am doing the Prime Grid challenge now.

Reducing the farm, I have been unemployed since Oct and will retire in Dec.  Cut back to 16 quads, maybe.


----------



## A novice (May 1, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I'll help out more tomorrow, I am doing the Prime Grid challenge now.
> 
> Reducing the farm, I have been unemployed since Oct and will retire in Dec.  Cut back to 16 quads, maybe.



16 quads, I can only dream of having that many. Mike whatever you can bring to the table is good 
If anyone wants to take over doing the milestones please do.  I will be away until Monday night


----------



## msgclb (May 2, 2009)

Here's May 1, 2009

Milestones Today
Oily_17 passes 30,000
Kursah passes 20,000
kyle2020 passes 200
p_o_s_pc passes 100
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 200

Milestones Yesterday
Silverel passed 2,000
Fitseries3 passed 40,000
paulieg passed 30,000
MetalRacer passed 25,000
tjwo94 passed 10,000
carladalton01 passed 1,000
Jizzler passed 2,000
WhiteLotus passed 500
mx500torid passed 200
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 100

Members Joining Today
kyle2020 joins as new
Members Leaving Today
4x4n departed to


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

This was May 2, 2009

Milestones Today
dark2099 passes 50,000
Shadowfold passes 500
FordGT90Concept passes 1,000
Silkstone passes 100
bogmali passes 20,000
Jizzler passes 5,000
mx500torid passes 500
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 500
4x4n_TPU passes 500
(more)

Milestones Yesterday
FordGT90Concept passed 200
Oily_17 passed 30,000
Kursah passed 20,000
kyle2020 passed 200
p_o_s_pc passed 100
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 200
(more)

Members Joining Today
Silkstone joins as new
4x4n_TPU joins as new
Members Leaving Today
(none)
(more)


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for doing the updates Msg.  Congrats on the 'stones to all.

Kyle, Silk, and the new 4x4n_TPU welcome to the team!! 

Bob


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

This is a midday report for May 3, 2009

Milestones Today
TechPowerUp! passes 4,000,000

Congratulations all!


----------



## msgclb (May 4, 2009)

This the last update for May 3, 2009 that I got.

Milestones Today
TechPowerUp! passes 4,000,000
A novice1 passes 4,000,000
OriginalCyberDruid passes 1,900,000
FordGT90Concept passes 2,000
123bob_TPU passes 50,000
MetalRacer passes 30,000
Silkstone passes 500
Conflict0s passes 10,000
Kursah passes 25,000
bogmali passes 25,000
WhiteLotus passes 1,000
p_o_s_pc passes 200
mx500torid passes 2,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 1,000
4x4n_TPU passes 2,000
JrRacinFan passes 500
(more)

Milestones Yesterday
dark2099 passed 50,000
Shadowfold passed 500
FordGT90Concept passed 1,000
Silkstone passed 100
bogmali passed 20,000
Jizzler passed 5,000
mx500torid passed 500
ChaoticAtmosphere passed 500
4x4n_TPU passed 500
(more)

Members Joining Today
JrRacinFan joins as new
Members Leaving Today
(none)
(more)


----------



## A novice (May 5, 2009)

Msgclb Thanks for doing the Milestones 

Milestones Today
Shadowfold passes 1,000
FordGT90Concept passes 5,000
h3llb3nd4 passes 2,000
Silkstone passes 1,000
tjwo94 passes 20,000
Kursah passes 30,000
aCid888* passes 5,000
p_o_s_pc passes 500
4x4n_TPU passes 5,000
WarEagleAU passes 100
Duxx passes 100
MRCLTPU passes 200

Members Joining Today
WarEagleAU joins as new
Duxx joins as new
MRCLTPU joins as new
a_ump joins as new
mmaakk joins as new

*Team Project Rank 234*


----------



## A novice (May 5, 2009)

Milestones Today
FordGT90Concept passes 10,000
paulieg passes 40,000
WhiteLotus passes 2,000
blTb passes 1,000
JrRacinFan passes 1,000
MRCLTPU passes 1,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 500
a_ump passes 200
mmaakk passes 500
Mindweaver passes 200

Members Joining Today
blTb joins as new
Mindweaver joins as new
Welcome to the team and thanks for joining 

*Team Project Rank 227*


----------



## RAMMIE (May 5, 2009)

Congrats to all the stoners!


----------



## A novice (May 6, 2009)

Milestones Today
MetalRacer passes 40,000
blTb passes 2,000
a_ump passes 500
mmaakk passes 2,000
Congratulations everyone 

Users Returning Work: 38/64 (59.38%)
Points per user yesterday : 3,039

*Team Project Rank 222*


----------



## mike047 (May 6, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Congrats to all the stoners!



I'm not much of a "stoner" anymore but I do have a little pie


----------



## RAMMIE (May 6, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I'm not much of a "stoner" anymore but I do have a little pie



Congrats to all the piemen!


----------



## A novice (May 6, 2009)

Sorry Mike cant find pie for you.


----------



## mike047 (May 6, 2009)

A novice said:


> Sorry Mike cant find pie for you.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090506/teampietoday.png



You'll have to look on the companion chart  I am just getting some commitment on the 10 remaining quads I run
Only about 10% as I have to balance the long term debt to allow my GPU card to keep an appropriate queue.  I will adjust it over time.

The color is a give away.


----------



## A novice (May 7, 2009)

Milestones Today
JWL1991 passes 30,000
WarEagleAU passes 500
MRCLTPU passes 2,000
a_ump passes 1,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passes 100
El Fiendo passes 200
GilbertQC passes 200

Congrats to the stoners 

Members Joining Today
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 joins as new
GilbertQC joins as new

welcome Thanks for joining the team.

Users Returning Work : 48/68 (70.59%)
Points per user yesterday : 2,274

*Team Project Rank 217*


----------



## RAMMIE (May 7, 2009)

Users Returning Work : 48/68 (70.59%)

This is the number that means the most.Great dedication makes a great team!
If we can keep 70% we'll move up fast.
Crunch on TPU!


----------



## A novice (May 8, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Users Returning Work : 48/68 (70.59%)
> 
> This is the number that means the most.Great dedication makes a great team!
> If we can keep 70% we'll move up fast.
> Crunch on TPU!


I agree, 70% is a good input from a team 

Milestones Today
JWL1991 passes 30,000
123bob_TPU passes 60,000
Kursah passes 40,000
aCid888* passes 10,000
WarEagleAU passes 500
MRCLTPU passes 2,000
CrAsHnBuRnXp passes 2,000
a_ump passes 1,000
mmaakk passes 5,000
Mindweaver passes 5,000
CrAsHnBuRnPs3 passes 200
El Fiendo passes 200
GilbertQC passes 500

Take a look at
Mindweaver
Mmaakk
it looks like there is a battle going on between them


----------



## A novice (May 8, 2009)

Milestones Today
BiNGE passes 20,000
TPUs DrPepper passes 1,000
tjwo94 passes 30,000
p_o_s_pc passes 1,000
mx500torid passes 10,000
JrRacinFan passes 2,000
Duxx passes 1,000
a_ump passes 2,000
DjJ2k passes 200
AlienIsGOD passes 500
Congrats to the stoners 

Members Joining Today
AlienIsGOD joins as new
welcome Thanks for joining the team.

Users Returning Work : 47/70 (67.14%)
Points per user yesterday : 3,026

*Team Project Rank *


----------



## 123bob (May 8, 2009)

Congrats on the 'stones everyone.  Also congrats to the team for finally pushing my lone quad off the chart....about time....

....And Thanks to Mr Novice for maintaining this thread.

Bob


----------



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

123bob said:


> Congrats on the 'stones everyone.  Also congrats to the team for finally pushing my lone quad off the chart....about time....
> 
> ....And Thanks to Mr Novice for maintaining this thread.
> 
> Bob



No need for thanks Bob, just doing my bit.
As I am a visitor to this team I would like a dedicated TPU WCG team member to start a new milestone thread and to get it sticky and also to start a separate pie thread.
                Rob


----------



## loonym (May 9, 2009)

A novice said:


> No need for thanks Bob, just doing my bit.
> As I am a visitor to this team I would like a dedicated TPU WCG team member to start a new milestone thread and to get it sticky and also to start a separate pie thread.
> Rob


Likewise for the WCG Daily Numbers. There's got to be at least one really bored... ermmm I mean dedicated TPU cruncher to scoop on this.


----------



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

loonym said:


> Likewise for the WCG Daily Numbers. There's got to be at least one really bored... ermmm I mean dedicated TPU cruncher to scoop on this.


Nice one 

Milestones Today
DarkEgo passes 10,000
DonInKansas passes 200
Congrats to the stoners


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

Yummy.........Anybody else wants to take a slice.....


----------



## A novice (May 9, 2009)

Milestones Today
DarkEgo passes 10,000
GilbertQC passes 1,000
amdguy passes 500
Vagike passes 100
DonInKansas passes 500
alucasa_TPU passes 200
Congrats to the stoners 

Members Joining Today
Vagike joins as new
alucasa_TPU joins as new
welcome Thanks for joining the team.

Users Returning Work: 46/73 (63.01%)
Points per user yesterday : 2,713

*Team Project Rank 204*
This team is smashing its way to the top tomorrow we should be in the top 200 also tomorrow we will  be passing team Anandtech a well respected team created on the 12/07/07.  Everyone should be proud of the achievements of this team so keep the computers smoking


----------



## Duxx (May 9, 2009)

Very admirable indeed, now we just gotta keep the users returning work about 70% 

GJ guys!


----------



## A novice (May 10, 2009)

Milestones Today
FordGT90Concept passes 25,000
ChaoticAtmosphere passes 5,000
4x4n_TPU passes 20,000
AlienIsGOD passes 1,000
Vagike passes 200
DonInKansas passes 2,000
alucasa_TPU passes 1,000
Nosada passes 200
Congrats to the stoners 
Users Returning Work : 43/74 (*58.11%*)
Points per user yesterday : 2,595
*Team Project Rank 201 next update we will be in the top 200*
I have almost reached the target I set myself at TPU in about two weeks I will be returning to XS.  So I need someone to take over doing the milestones


----------



## A novice (May 11, 2009)

Milestones Today
*TechPowerUp! passes 5,000,000*
Congratulations everyone


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2009)

199


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2009)

A novice said:


> I have almost reached the target I set myself at TPU in about two weeks I will be returning to XS.  So I need someone to take over doing the milestones



If PaulieG does not get someone identified I should be able to do it since I'm here everyday


----------



## DonInKansas (May 11, 2009)

I'm confused;  the stats from that site are showing a lot less than I actually have.  Here's a screenie of my homescreen from WCG:


----------



## loonym (May 11, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I'm confused;  the stats from that site are showing a lot less than I actually have.  Here's a screenie of my homescreen from WCG:
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s207/DonInKansas/screenwcg.jpg


The numbers at WCG are your *WCG points*, as calculated by them for your completed work units. Most of the stats you see on other sites are *boinc points*. The boinc points equal roughly one seventh of the wcg points.

*WCG/7=Boinc*



edit: I almost forgot, congrats Don on the milestone! Cheers to all you other stoners too, keep crunching!


----------



## A novice (May 11, 2009)

*Team Project Rank 199.* Another milestone in this teams climb to the top.
  Well done everyone.


----------



## A novice (May 11, 2009)

Milestones Today 
MetalRacer passes 60,000 
Kursah passes 50,000 
mmaakk passes 20,000 
Mindweaver passes 20,000 
AlienIsGOD passes 2,000 
alucasa_TPU passes 2,000 

Congrats to the stoners 

Users Returning Work : 44/74 (59.46%) 
Points per user yesterday : 2,737 
*Team Project Rank196*  next update we should pass another well-respected team Free-DC.,   owned by a nice guy called BoK he is also responsible for the stats.
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175


----------



## A novice (May 12, 2009)

Milestones Today
MetalRacer passes 60,000
dustyshiv passes 500
Kursah passes 50,000
mmaakk passes 20,000
Mindweaver passes 20,000
amdguy passes 1,000
AlienIsGOD passes 2,000
Vagike passes 1,000
alucasa_TPU passes 2,000

Congrats to the stoners 

Users Returning Work : 47/74 (63.51%)
Points per user yesterday : 2,737


----------



## DonInKansas (May 12, 2009)

RAMMIE is the 25th ranked cruncher ON THE PLANET.

That's crazy.


----------



## A novice (May 12, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> RAMMIE is the 25th ranked cruncher ON THE PLANET.
> 
> That's crazy.



We are so lucky to have RAMMIE on our team


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2009)

PAULIE (with my impersonated Irish accent)........I just passed you man and I am really sorry

Man, those guys at RRR are totally freaked out by us and they have resorted to name calling(     

Keep on crunching M8's


----------



## A novice (May 12, 2009)

Milestones Today
mrhuggles passes 25,000
dustyshiv passes 1,000
bogmali passes 60,000
aCid888* passes 20,000
Mindweaver passes 25,000
El Fiendo passes 1,000
Vagike passes 2,000

Congrats to the stoners 

Users Returning Work : 49/74 (66.22%)
Points per user yesterday : 2,744

*Team Project Rank191*


----------



## A novice (May 13, 2009)

Milestones Today
caesarb2h passes 25,000
tjwo94 passes 40,000
onry passes 200
Congrats to the stoners 

Members Joining Today
El_Mayo joins as new
Welcome to the team
*Team Project Rank 190*


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

Milestones Today 
caesarb2h passes 25,000 
PCPraiser100 passes 5,000 
tjwo94 passes 40,000 
4x4n_TPU passes 30,000 
onry passes 200 
Congrats to the stoners 
This will be my last update bogmali is taking over doing the Milestones.  I will be returning to XS in a few weeks.  So thanks bogmali for taking over.


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2009)

A novice said:


> This will be my last update bogmali is taking over doing the Milestones.  I will be returning to XS in a few weeks.  So thanks bogmali for taking over.



No, thank you A Novice for doing such an awesome job


----------



## skinnee (May 14, 2009)

'grats on the stones everyone!


----------



## MetalRacer (May 14, 2009)

Thank you A Novice for your support.

Welcome to the team skinnee.


----------



## A novice (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your support.
Please can a mod lock this thread.
 Thanks Rob


----------



## RAMMIE (May 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------

